# Favourite headstock shape on an 8 String?



## wookie606 (Dec 11, 2013)

Planning another custom build.

Completely stuck on what kind of headstock I want.

I'm interested in what everyone else likes and maybe that will help me decide!

Post pics


----------



## Johnathan (Dec 11, 2013)

In general I want my headstock to evenly spread the tuners around on both sides. I don't like headstocks where tuners are on one side (like ESP or Jacksson do i most cases)

Anyway, here are some picks of my favourite designs I've spotted. You will recognize them .


----------



## patata (Dec 11, 2013)

4x4 ftw.


----------



## Mike (Dec 11, 2013)

I think the ESP Halibut basses have a pretty unique headstock that would look cool on a guitar:




edit: I kind of see them as a hybrid of an EBMM 4+2 and the ESP tele.

Copy machine cut outs seem to be all the rage as well. Great for the extreme/modern style build:





For a classy design with a more modern look, something like the ones the esp tele's are using now would be pretty cool too:


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 11, 2013)

The ibanez headstock.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 11, 2013)

Love me some inline action on 8's 






I want one of these SO bad.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Dec 11, 2013)

Love the Oni headstock. Very streamlined and small.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 11, 2013)

Headless...


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 11, 2013)

I can't do inlines on 8s, I just can't.
I really love the Kraken headstock shape, as well as the Agile 4x4.
Would love to see some 2x6 or 1x7 action though, similar to the headstocks on Schecter Avenger 7s.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 11, 2013)

My favorite would be the Schecter 4x4, since they managed to make an 8-string headstock compact and not the size of a boat oar. 






2nd favorite would be the Agile Intrepid 4x4, because it looks so simple and classy yet so metal.  You don't see many unknown budget brands that design really good-looking headstocks, then again, I think Darren here had a hand in designing the guitar.






3rd favorite would be the Ibanez 4x4 (linked above), mostly because it's a 4x4 version of one of my favorite headstocks, the Ibanez Iceman.


----------



## blaxquid (Dec 11, 2013)

Ibanez, definitely. BUT practically speaking, I prefer inline just so I don't have to break my wrist to tune (especially when down tuning towards myself).


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 11, 2013)

Both Agile versions, the in line one more.
I love the classic Ibanez headstock, my favourite headstock, but can't dig my RG2228 one


----------



## ImNotAhab (Dec 11, 2013)

Reverse that ibby headstock... Epic.


----------



## ItWillDo (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Dec 11, 2013)

4x4 carvin is my fav. Strings are in-line with the board and it isn't massive like ibanez.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 11, 2013)

A 5x3 version of the JP6/7 headstock.


----------



## celticelk (Dec 11, 2013)

I prefer the look of a 4/4 or 5/3 headstock. My OAF 8 has a 5/3 that's nicely compact, though I think the Oni shown above is my favorite example of that design.


----------



## studmiester7 (Dec 12, 2013)

I absolutely LOVE the Ibanez 8 headstocks.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 12, 2013)

Ibanez or Oni, definitely.


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Dec 12, 2013)

Skervy's Viper has been hammered on here but here it is again...


----------



## Zado (Dec 12, 2013)

5+2,put another one on the right





or 6+2 here


----------



## AmbienT (Dec 12, 2013)

Have always loved the RAN headstocks


----------



## skeels (Dec 12, 2013)

Toot.


----------



## vilk (Dec 13, 2013)

I love the ibby one best. Ran is pretty cool, too. I love the cut out (parker skervy blackmachine) style for 6 strings, maybe even seven, but when it comes to 8 it seems like too much.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 13, 2013)

Inline reversed copy machine, for me. If it's anything else, and fanned, I like more tuners on the bottom side than the top. It just seems to balance with the fan that way. Otherwise you end up the a lot of wood between the nut and the high E tuning peg.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 14, 2013)

Carvin 4x4 for me


----------



## stuglue (Dec 15, 2013)

Really liking the Jackson DKA8 headstock, not pointy and sharp looking


----------



## ceiling_fan (Dec 15, 2013)

Equilibrium Guitars


----------



## BenofTheRevealing (Dec 15, 2013)

I am personally a fan of the Skeeverson cutaway headstock.


----------



## chrisxrome (Dec 15, 2013)

Ibanez or Skervesen. 

I'd elbow a horse with armor in the left cheek for a Skervesen


----------



## that short guy (Dec 20, 2013)

patata said:


>


 
For the most part I think the 4x4 Daemoness head stock is th the best, somethign about it that I just really dig. 

2nd would have to be the 4x4 on my Carvin 









HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


 
3rd is the shecter which is pretty similar to the carvin but has a nice difference



Mask said:


>


 
and I for most part dn't like 8 in line but SC's 8 tele's with this head stock just look classy as hell


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 20, 2013)

Always been a fan of etherial headstocks, but I cant find a picture of the standard one so here is a extra fancy over the top one.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 20, 2013)

Found one


----------



## shikamaru (Dec 20, 2013)

ceiling_fan said:


> Equilibrium Guitars



That one is great, 5x3 is great However Im not a big fan of the split, because of the angle between the third and fourth string, I think a similar design but with strings parallel to each other on the headstock would be awesome


----------



## baryton (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## patata (Dec 22, 2013)

Best is to design your own though.


----------



## jemfloral (Dec 23, 2013)

ItWillDo said:


>



this or a Sherman headstock

best of luck with the build


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 2, 2014)

I cut the Fish Lips off my RG8 head and it looks much better now, more like an esp/carvin mix.
Not to mention an inch shorter!
Still trying to get used to its appearance. I think it looks better but the Ibanez badge makes me consciously see there is a missing chunk.

Rough Paint edit of a 2228 to give an idea (not done cleaning up/finishing the cut on the RG8).


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jan 2, 2014)

^


----------

